# Anmeldeformular in html?



## swayhulio (6. Oktober 2004)

hi, ich wollte prinzipiell mal wissen obs möglich ist ein Anmeldeformular für eine Veranstaltung in HTML zu erstellen? Es sollen 5 Daten vom Benutzer angegeben werden die mir dann per email zugesendet werden. geht das oder nicht.

sry falls es schon einen beitrag gibt, ich habe nichts gefunden.

bitte um antwort, es ist ziemlich dringend, wäre sehr erfreut darüber.

mfg swayhulio


----------



## redlama (6. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst ein Formular via HTML erstellen, ja.
das kannst Du dann mit einem Button absenden und dann die Daten in einer 2. Seite per Mail verschicken.
Das versenden würde ich mit PHP vornehmen, dann kannst Du, wen Du das willst, auch überprüfen ob evtl. einige Felder nicht ausgefüllt sind.

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (6. Oktober 2004)

Das Anmeldeformular allein ist mit HTML möglich. Die weitere Verarbeitung, sprich das Versenden der Daten, wird jedoch ohne ein serverseitiges Skript nicht möglich sein.

Für weitere Informationen zum Thema „Formular mit HTML“ findest du auf selfhtml.org. Für das serverseitige Skript wendest du dich em besten nach Auswahl der Sprache (PHP, ASP, etc.) an das entsprechende Forum.


----------



## swayhulio (6. Oktober 2004)

es ist praktisch unmöglich nur mit html ein komplettes anmeldeformular zu schreiben? gibt es alternativen mit nur html? da ich keinen php/mysql fähigen webspace für meine hp habe und ich mich damit auch nicht auskenne wird es nämlich etwas schwer das ganze mit php angehen zu lassen. habt ihr tips o.ä.?


----------



## BSA (6. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst dan das Anmeldeformular per Mail versenden, das setzt aber voraus das der jenige der es versenden will Outlook oder ähnliches bei sich installiert hat bzw. nen Mailkonto eingerichtet hat....


----------



## redlama (6. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

redlama


----------



## swayhulio (6. Oktober 2004)

ja ich weiß jetzt wiederrum das es nicht geht, aber wirklich weiterhelfen tuts mir nicht. habt ihr keine andere lösung parat? btw. ist es schwer so ein anmeldeformular in php zu programmieren?


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Nein, es ist nicht schwer so eine Kombination aus Formular in HTML und PHP Skript zum senden zu erstellen und es dauert auch nicht wirklich lange.
Wenn Du mir sagst was genau Du brauchst bin ich gerne bereit Dir zu helfen (ich liefer Dir aber keine komplette Lösung, denn nur selberlernen macht schlau).

redlama


----------



## split (7. Oktober 2004)

Die einzige Möglichkeit, ein Formular nur via HTML zu schreiben (und abzuschicken), ist als action="mailto:deine@email.de" anzugeben. Das Absenden eines solchen Formulars ist allerdings nur dann möglich, wenn der Nutzer ein Mailprogramm (z.B. Outlook Express) installiert und vollständig konfiguriert hat. Außerdem kann eine Überprüfung der Daten nur durch eine (unsichere) JavaScript-Lösung durchgeführt werden.

Ansonsten, mach das Formuar per PHP. Such bei Google nach Formularverarbeitung+PHP oder so ähnlich...


----------



## PoNr (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
wenn du noch keine Lösung hast, dann kann ich dir helfen.
Also wenn nur 5 Formulareingaben an dich geschickt werden sollen und dein Provider PHP unterstützt kann ich dir ein Script dafür scheiben.
Kannst mir ja einfach mal ne Email schicken an:
PoNr 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PoNr


----------



## swayhulio (2. November 2004)

ja mein provider unterstützt php aber es müssen an die 50 emails eingehen bei mir


----------



## PoNr (2. November 2004)

Wie es müssen an die 50 Emails eingehen


----------

